# Dog vendors



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Our department is looking at purchasing a new police K9. We need a multi-purpose Mal or Duchie. What dog vendors are the best to look at? Please give me a name and where they are located.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Tarheel K9 in Sanford, NC are pretty good at that sort of stuff... 

I believe Trikos International in Cooper, TX also have some decent dogs... can't vouch for these guys but have met Jerry Bradshaw from Tarheel and can definitely endorse his training!

there are no doubt others who will chime in with more places...


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

Alert K9 in Reidsville NC

http://www.policedogs.us/

they have 3 DS pups right now


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Where are you located? Are you looking for just the dog or training as well?

Vigilant Canine Services has dogs in many states offering both dogs (with an excellent guarantee) and training.

http://vigilantcanine.com/


----------



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Barry Connell said:


> Where are you located? Are you looking for just the dog or training as well?
> 
> Vigilant Canine Services has dogs in many states offering both dogs (with an excellent guarantee) and training.
> 
> http://vigilantcanine.com/


Located in Illinois


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Tyler said:


> Located in Illinois


where in IL...?

looking for trained, semi-trained, green dog?


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

CherCar Kennels, hands down. Been breeding, training and placing Police K9's WORLDWIDE for over 30 years. All facets of Police work covered. GSD, Mals and Dutchies.

http://www.chercarkennels.net/homepage.html


----------



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Joby Becker said:


> where in IL...?
> 
> looking for trained, semi-trained, green dog?


West Central IL. Green dog


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

I would look at Logan Haus Kennels located in West Virginia. The owner Mike Suttle is a member here also. I have not dealt with Logan Haus personally, but what I have seen of their dogs and training has really impressed me. I have personal experience with Von Der Haus Gill located in Ohio. I handled a dual purpose GSD that was purchased from Al Gill. Also trained with over 30 K9 teams that all purchased their K9's from Von Der Haus Gill. A lot of great dual purpose patrol dogs working in Southeast Michigan have come from Von Der Haus Gill, but they mostly deal in German Shepherds.


----------



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Rick Cadez Jr. said:


> I would look at Logan Haus Kennels located in West Virginia. The owner Mike Suttle is a member here also. I have not dealt with Logan Haus personally, but what I have seen of their dogs and training has really impressed me. I have personal experience with Von Der Haus Gill located in Ohio. I handled a dual purpose GSD that was purchased from Al Gill. Also trained with over 30 K9 teams that all purchased their K9's from Von Der Haus Gill. A lot of great dual purpose patrol dogs working in Southeast Michigan have come from Von Der Haus Gill, but they mostly deal in German Shepherds.


Yes, I agree about Logan Haus. I got my K9 from Mike and we are planning a trip out there. I just wanted other input in case we don't find a K9 there. Heard he is presently low on dogs.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd go with tarheel k9 or loganhaus. They both have suitable dogs and do what they say they will in regards to their guarantee.

Tarheel has several on hand currently and i would guess loganhaus does as well.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gardefense K9 in Holland!


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

Since your in Illinois, Vohne Liche is pretty close to you over in Indiana. Lots of dogs to test, pretty good prices, and a good return policy. Logan Haus is Mike Suttle's and I've spoken to him on the phone and we have mutual friends and business partners. I know that he has some kick ass dogs, great prices, excellent return policy, plus he knows what he is doing. He will take the time to get you a good dog. Why do you think a lot of the Tier 1 guys get dogs from him?


----------



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Pete Stevens said:


> Since your in Illinois, Vohne Liche is pretty close to you over in Indiana. Lots of dogs to test, pretty good prices, and a good return policy. Logan Haus is Mike Suttle's and I've spoken to him on the phone and we have mutual friends and business partners. I know that he has some kick ass dogs, great prices, excellent return policy, plus he knows what he is doing. He will take the time to get you a good dog. Why do you think a lot of the Tier 1 guys get dogs from him?


My dog is from Logan Haus and he is great. We are going out there next week. Hope we find something for our new handler


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

i'd forgotten about Logan Haus... i know Trikos get a lot of their dogs from him... probably why i came up with that name instead... again, no personal experience but many here vouch for him : )


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Cant go wrong with Mike at logan haus! I have been on both the buying and selling end with mike. There isn't a better guy to do business with in the dog world. I have also seen dogs that have come from Pam Rogers. No personal business experience, but all the dogs I have seen that came from her were the real deal.


----------

